# Hey Lone Howl!



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

LoneHowl,
Could you make me a few tone boards?
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Here we go again!


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Huh? Toneboards? What are those?


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

This thread is an ongoing joke between Lonehowl and me. He once posted on another board where he made it very plain that he was NOT going to sell his tone boards. It is fun to ask him now and then anyway.


----------

